# metamucil bodybuilding /psyllium husk , thoughts?



## lafdigs (Aug 9, 2014)

heyo, i'm about to start off metamucil daily, i'm just thinking it would help with digestive absorbency of nutrients, protein in particular(usually whey/skim milk/meat) which is almost always fiberless. Of course all the other effects of metamucil would be welcome, cholesterol health, and light speed boom booms for potty time, ha ha. Any thoughts? I will seek bulk generic  Psyllium husk if this jug goes well.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2014)

Psyllium Husk will keep ya' good & regular.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 10, 2014)

Psyllium husk or any soluble fiber is good for lowering LDL and can help with glucose levels.  It slows down digestion.  Just be careful to work your way up with the dosages.  Otherwise you will be quite flatulent.  I recommend starting on a weekend so you don't spend all day dropping ass at work.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 10, 2014)

I have several buddy's that swear by Metamucil. The one I work with says it changed his life. I don't know about that, but you can set your watch by his bathroom schedule.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 10, 2014)

Metamucil is the greatest supplement ever invented.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 11, 2014)

It gets the cooke stamp of approval.   I can't list the countless benefits that come from it, just try it out for yourself and see.

start slow and work your way up to a TBSP daily or no more than 2-3 tbsp's daily.    it mixes well with protein powders etc...   

NOTE:  Be careful to time your metamucil as far away from any medications you take.  IT WILL ENCAPSULATE PILLS AND KEEP THEM FROM BEING ABSORBED!!!   YOU CAN WASTE YOUR PRECIOUS DBOL/DROL/etc... if you take them with your metamucil drink..    I always drink metamucil right before bed so that come morning time any pills i take will still be digested!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 11, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> heyo, i'm about to start off metamucil daily, i'm just thinking it would help with digestive absorbency of nutrients, protein in particular(usually whey/skim milk/meat) wich is almost always fiberless. Of course all the other effects of metamucil would be welcome, cholesterol health, and light speed boom booms for potty time, ha ha. Any thoughts? I will seek bulk generic  Psyllium husk if this jug goes well.



You have it backwards. Fiber DECREASES nutrient absorption NOT increases.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You have it backwards. Fiber DECREASES nutrient absorption NOT increases.


It increases the amount of clean underwear for me.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 12, 2014)

FreeBirdSam said:


> It gets the cooke stamp of approval.   I can't list the countless benefits that come from it, just try it out for yourself and see.
> 
> start slow and work your way up to a TBSP daily or no more than 2-3 tbsp's daily.    it mixes well with protein powders etc...
> 
> NOTE:  Be careful to time your metamucil as far away from any medications you take.  IT WILL ENCAPSULATE PILLS AND KEEP THEM FROM BEING ABSORBED!!!   YOU CAN WASTE YOUR PRECIOUS DBOL/DROL/etc... if you take them with your metamucil drink..    I always drink metamucil right before bed so that come morning time any pills i take will still be digested!



good to know, thanks, personally I won't be using hardcore supps. for a while,  but thats good to keep in mind with my multi-vit/vit D/fish oil/ ect.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 12, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You have it backwards. Fiber DECREASES nutrient absorption NOT increases.



I see, said the blind man. thanks


----------

